# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Big Wave Spot

## Redaktion

Surfspots, an denen bei gnstiger Swellrichtung riesige Wellen brechen. Der Untergrund ist geografisch so geschaffen, das hier nur sehr hohe Swells brechen.

----------

